# My Plow Dolly Setup...



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Per the suggestions/ideas I found posted here on Plowsite.com I also wanted to be able to move my plow setup around easily in my garage so here's what I did.

I found a couple of heavy duty swivel wheels I had hanging around (new) then hopped on the computer and made a quick cad drawing of what I wanted to do using the proper dimensions I needed for my Fisher 8'HD. I then walked across the street to my friends metal shop and they fabricated exactly what I wanted and as you can see in the pictures, it worked perfectly.

First he welded a 4"x1-1/4" solid round stock to the top of the casters. He then tac-welded a 2"x1/2" pipe "sleeve" which is what meets the surface of the plow bracket when mounted. I then drilled the 7/16" hole at the right height to accept the retaining pins from the shoes I removed and put away.

I ordered a 1000 lb. furniture dolly (small) from Harbor Freight which I will place under the jack, which will level the plow so these caster/wheels are standing vertically. These wheels will only be used for storage of course.

Just thought I'd share.

Steve


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I had a shop to wheel my around in, lol. Someday...


----------

